# Apple Store Toronto [flagship]



## greymatter (May 17, 2005)

Any predictions on when the store at the Eaton Centre will open?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Canada's getting a flagship Apple Store?


----------



## InsomniMac (Apr 1, 2005)

*You Heard It First..*



greymatter said:


> Any predictions on when the store at the Eaton Centre will open?


Rumor has it that it will be it's own building on Queen St. W. 
Before this Christmas...

 

InsomniMac

-Still waiting in line for the Apple store


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

InsomniMac said:


> Rumor has it that it will be it's own building on Queen St. W.
> Before this Christmas...
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder where? It's not like there's a lot of room anywhere on queen west... although it would fit the area quite nicely...


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

I heard sometime in Q4, between Queen and dundas, so i assumed Eaton.


----------



## keymaker (May 8, 2005)

One interesting thing about it is that flagship stores are always multi-level and never within a mall , since by nature multilevel stores in a mall would require an entrance on each floor the only places in a mall where this is possible are usually operated by big name stores like eatons,sears etc, and the floor space on the single level would be too much. All existing flagsips, have first level entrance with stairs going up toa contained upper level. implementing this within a mall would require extensive rennovations, or a change in the layout ccompared to existing flagship designs. It is possible that the Apple store will be a self contained store elsewhere, although the benefit on being within the eaton's center will be more visitors to the store, who may not have noticed the store if it had been by itself elsewhere. Maybe it won't be a flagship, or maybe there'll be a new single floor flagship design, only time swill tell.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

1. It was confirmed that Apple was negotiating terms with the Eaton Centre
2. No Guarantees on the flagship (though it only makes sense)
3. I doubt the store will be located on Queen St. - only because a majority of shopping during a Toronto winter is done indoors...at malls, and Apple knows this


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

I dont understand why BOTH stores need to be in toronto. True, i live in toronto and its only better for me but i think that montreal is large enough to have an Apple store no?


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Hmmm...

Not too sure about that. I live on Queen West and I don't see any room for that to happen. +, trying to go to QW is such a pain for anyone with an auto. City of Toronto must do the most ticketing in this area. 

I like the chances of Eaton Ctr to have the multi level store with the soft seater (a must).

H!


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

What about that Dundas/Yonge Music Hall of Fame area that's being built? Eaton's Center could have a "small" flagship (there is a larger store space beside Sephoria but it says it's for a "Canadian retailer"?)


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

MsMittens said:


> What about that Dundas/Yonge Music Hall of Fame area that's being built? Eaton's Center could have a "small" flagship (there is a larger store space beside Sephoria but it says it's for a "Canadian retailer"?)


That would make some sense. But, would they not be able to confirm that location now - or @ least, très soon??

H!


----------



## greymatter (May 17, 2005)

What are the chances that there will be a flagship store in toronto, though?


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

> What are the chances that there will be a flagship store in toronto, though?


With recent political events, I'm convinced anything is possible to happen. 



> But, would they not be able to confirm that location now - or @ least, très soon??


Not necessarily. I think it's slated for completion in 2007 so that's a few months away. Besides, they seem to enjoy keeping things under wraps.


----------



## greymatter (May 17, 2005)

should i consider the Eaton Centre Flagship Apple Store a realistic possibility for 2005 Q4 then?
or 2006 Q1?


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

> should i consider the Eaton Centre Flagship Apple Store a realistic possibility for 2005 Q4 then?
> or 2006 Q1?


You know what.. this is entirely based on rumor and speculation. At this point, I'd bet you'd have better odds winning the Super 7 or 6/49 (or Cash for Life) than having a definate date of a flagship store, if ever, opening.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Got this off of the Apple Shift website. Did those clones from Mac Eh beat us out???

"Well it's been a long wait but the crowd was out in full force to the Grand opening of the 1st canadian Apple store. And if you got there late you were going to be waiting a long time to get in. I'm not sure what the official count was on those who showed up but the line stretched from the store down the mall's corridor, round a corner, outside and wrapped around the building. Police and security were on hand for crowd control and everyone was in great spirits so I doubt there would be too much trouble.

The Guys from Mac Eh (a Canadian Mac Community) were on hand and close to the front but to be at the front of the line you would have had to been there on Tuesday. I didn't get the name of the first entrant but an older business man (in suit and tie no less) last Tuesday."


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Mac eh? Where's their website? I gotta see that!


----------



## re:load (Mar 7, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> The Guys from Mac Eh...



they must have written this after watching SW III, sounds like a Yoda-ism!


----------



## forbidden_hero (May 21, 2005)

hmmm i'd luv a flagship store in toronto!! I think it should be coming soon because it makes sense to put on in downtown toronto... i want one up in markham where i live too...hehe


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

An odd 1000 ehMac shirt bearers and they couldn't even get the name right!


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Keymaker, the scenario in Eaton Centre is possible and not be isolated to anchor stores. Third and second level once held the two story Eddie Bauer store. Not sure if it's still there though and believe it was once Marks and Sparks.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I think the most ideal site is the former Tower Records location now Coast Mountain Sports. Right at the corner of Yonge & Queen just opposite of the Hudson's Bay flagship store and a multistorey streetfront in a heritage building connected to the Eaton Centre. Apple could pay off the Forzani Group (not in the best financial shape) to sub-lease this location.

This allows Apple to be on the nicer end of the Eaton Centre (no riff-raff loitering gang-banging shooters). Apple likes to be in locations that have upscale American chains like Banana Republic, Williams-Sonoma, Pottery Barn, Sephora etc. Eaton Centre fits this bill.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

In terms of location, I think the Avenue Road/Bloor and Yorkville neighburhood to be a better fit for an Apple Flagship store. Demographics of the mentioned area would fit into the Apple target audience. 

Not to mention that that area is very similar to the Michigan Ave of Chicago where one of the biggest flagship stores is located.


----------



## greymatter (May 17, 2005)

it says on ifoapplestore.com that 'tipsters' have confirmed the location at the Eaton Centre
is this reliable?
A flagship store in Toronto would be awesome


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

> it says on ifoapplestore.com that 'tipsters' have confirmed the location at the Eaton Centre
> is this reliable?


I'd be curious as to where since there doesn't seem to be any open space of decent size at Eaton's. I would love to see Coast Mountain Sports close their doors so that Apple could open... That'd be nice.


----------



## TiBo (Feb 15, 2001)

Where'd you hear that one?

It makes sense that they'd want to get a new store in before the peak selling period. But in its own building? I thought the idea was to get a lot of walk-in traffic from the mall. And from tourists. You know the type: Switchers.

iThinkso



InsomniMac said:


> Rumor has it that it will be it's own building on Queen St. W.
> Before this Christmas...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Superchicken (May 17, 2005)

After being in Toronto and seeing how your guys Subway works... I'd imagine they'd have to build it pretty darned close to one to get the most foot traffic...


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

There's a stop right in Dundas Square...meaning the Eaton Centre would be perfect


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

http://www.appleshift.com/


----------



## CorSter (Feb 10, 2005)

Eaton centre is served by both Dundas and Queen subway stations, so transit is not a problem with that location


----------



## CorSter (Feb 10, 2005)

MsMittens said:


> I'd be curious as to where since there doesn't seem to be any open space of decent size at Eaton's. I would love to see Coast Mountain Sports close their doors so that Apple could open... That'd be nice.


anybody that has been at the eaton centre in the last year or so would notice extensive construction on the Dundas/Bay corner of the mall (former location of the Cineplex Odeon cinemas)

at the point is it possible that Apple will locate in that area once it is built and opens.


----------



## picxpert (May 19, 2005)

Interesting idea: what if they're planning one of those "mini stores" for Eaton Centre and a flagship store nearby? Somewhere on ifoapplestore.com they were talking about how several mini stores are within very close proximity to full-fledged stores.

Of course, they also painted a picture of these mini-stores as being a flop.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

CorSter said:


> anybody that has been at the eaton centre in the last year or so would notice extensive construction on the Dundas/Bay corner of the mall (former location of the Cineplex Odeon cinemas)
> 
> at the point is it possible that Apple will locate in that area once it is built and opens.


Isn't that where the Eaton Centre Marriott and the Parking Garage are/were located? I wasn't sure if that was going to be retail expansion.


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

The Dundas/Bay corner that is under construction, where the empty lot (aka park), parking garage, and cineplex odeon once stood is not more retail. It's going to be the Ryerson School of Business. No Apple Store there.

The hall of fame / Virgin Megastore / AMC theatre that is going up on the northeast corner is slated for 2007 and hasn't seen any construction activity since last year. If Apple went into that location, it would be a while before we saw anything.

If Apple wants into the Eaton Centre, they're either going to have to wait for a prime location to open up or move into the dead zone on the third floor where Bombay Company used to be. I doubt Apple would settle for a lousy location like that.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

mgl said:


> The Dundas/Bay corner that is under construction, where the empty lot (aka park), parking garage, and cineplex odeon once stood is not more retail. It's going to be the Ryerson School of Business. No Apple Store there.
> 
> The hall of fame / Virgin Megastore / AMC theatre that is going up on the northeast corner is slated for 2007 and hasn't seen any construction activity since last year. If Apple went into that location, it would be a while before we saw anything.
> 
> If Apple wants into the Eaton Centre, they're either going to have to wait for a prime location to open up or move into the dead zone on the third floor where Bombay Company used to be. I doubt Apple would settle for a lousy location like that.


they'll wait...they always wait....


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

apple store hamilton!

rats. no such luck.


----------



## CorSter (Feb 10, 2005)

Apple HAS a lease deal with Cadallac Fairview for the Eaton Centre... I can confirm that.

What i can't confirm is where the store will go. I'm sure apple wants an exterior presence as well as a indoor presence.

The store will happen. Cadallac Fairview is working to get them a space there. Until they can get a space, nothing will happen.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

CorSter said:


> I'm sure apple wants an exterior presence as well as a indoor presence.


That will be tough to accommodate at the Eaton Centre, as only a few stores on the east side have any sort of meaningful street front. And Mountain Coast, which folks have plumped for, doesn't have much of a presence inside the mall.

I guess the only option is Sears...


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

Hamilton has Light Computers on Locke Street, an excellent little store, and Titles on campus at McMaster. The Best Buy down the 403 in Burlington also sells Apple products at hardware prices equal to my academic discount. An Apple store in Limeridge might fly though...

-Bryan


----------



## CorSter (Feb 10, 2005)

Coast Mountain Sports does not have a large presence inside the mall, but they can use the mall as a Secondary entrance


----------



## fcp101 (Mar 30, 2005)

Is there still plans for an Apple Store at Vaughan Mills in Maple.


----------



## greymatter (May 17, 2005)

Can anyone give a date?


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

I think there are 2 reasons why no other Apple store has shown up on the radar so far:
1. There are no ideal open locations for a bigger 'flagship' store in Toronto.
2. They are waiting to see how well the Yorkdale location does before they consider another store in Toronto.

just my opinion though.


----------



## CorSter (Feb 10, 2005)

ok my recent updates:

1) Yorkdale has been one of the best grand openings saleswise (excluding lucky bag sales at flagship stores, regular apple products only) in the chain.

2) Vaughan Mills mall has been underpreforming, so i doubt that Apple will locate there any time soon

3) Apple is known to wait years for the perfect spot.

4) Foranzi Group is doing horribly, and Coast Mountain Sports has been one of their worst preforming divisions.


----------



## chicken strip (May 22, 2005)

so how did the rumors for the flagship store start exactly, how can we b sure about it


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

chicken strip said:


> so how did the rumors for the flagship store start exactly, how can we b sure about it


historically, Apple opens a flagship in every new country they enter (as in Japan and UK) so it just seems fitting that they would build one in Canada. Now since Toronto is the largest city in Canada (the other international flagship stores were located in the countries largest city), it is logically assumed that the flagship will be placed there


----------



## greymatter (May 17, 2005)

it's also on appleinsider and ifoapplestore


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

You're assuming they're treating Canada as an foreign country, rather than as another N.A. "state". With a pop. of just 30 million compare to the 300 million in the states, I'm not surprised that we haven't got a flagship store yet, and I will be surprised if even big T.O. warrants one.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

NBiBooker said:


> I'm not surprised that we haven't got a flagship store yet, and I will be surprised if even big T.O. warrants one.


Within "city limits" these are North America's biggest cities:
Mexico City (8,657,000) 
New York City (8,039,000) 
Los Angeles (3,829,000) 
Chicago (2,926,000) 
Toronto (2,572,000)

Greater Toronto (GTA) is estimated to have a population of greater than 6 million. I'd say that Toronto is certainly in the leagues of flagship worthiness especially since it's the media, publishing, entertainment and communications centre of Canada. (Yes - the Centre of the freakin' universe.)


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Ok! That's it! I can't take it anymore!

Hey gmark, what's my shoe size? Eh Mr. Know-it-all?


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

well said gmark...well said indeed


----------



## wlessard_ca (May 19, 2005)

I find this rumor pretty hard to believe, they just opened the Yorkdale Mall store, I think it'll be some time before a flagship store comes to Toronto (if ever), but anyway, here are my two cents.

If you know anything about the Eaton Centre, it has a number of stores lining Yonge street, remember Eaton Centre is a complete city block (Dundas-Yonge-Queen-Bay St.). Yonge Street is a great location for two storey Apple flagship, very similar to the one in San Francisco. I've been lucky enough to visit it and the NY Soho store a few times, the flagships aren't that big, I mean they're no Best Buy or FutureShop, so I'm sure the Eaton Centre could find a way to fit one in. Another alternative is the Queen St. West area, there are a number of high end design boutiques and lots of foot traffic, this is very similar to New York's Soho location. The only other area that really stands out is Bloor St. but everyone in this thread is saying Dundas and Queen.


----------



## deafmac (Oct 12, 2004)

It seems to me the flagship stores tend to be in upscale areas like the Soho area in New York and the Miracle Mile in Chicago. If this were to apply to Toronto, Bloor - Dundas (Yorkville) would be the ideal location. It at the Yonge-Bloor subway line. Right next to the Chapters and Nike Store would be great! It generates a lot of foot traffic. I feel the Eaton's Centre area is more touristy and when I go on vacation, I would not go to the Soho Store to buy my computer.


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

deafmac said:


> It seems to me the flagship stores tend to be in upscale areas like the Soho area in New York and the Miracle Mile in Chicago. If this were to apply to Toronto, Bloor - Dundas (Yorkville) would be the ideal location. It at the Yonge-Bloor subway line. Right next to the Chapters and Nike Store would be great! It generates a lot of foot traffic. I feel the Eaton's Centre area is more touristy and when I go on vacation, I would not go to the Soho Store to buy my computer.



guess you haven't heard. Chapters on Bloor is subletting to WINNERS! Bloor street is going bargain basement....


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

deafmac said:


> ...and the Miracle Mile in Chicago.


The "Magnificent Mile" is North Michigan Avenue in Chicago.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

focal said:


> Chapters on Bloor is subletting to WINNERS!


I heard that today, and my first thought was "Man, that would have been an excellent location for an Apple flagship store!"


----------



## CorSter (Feb 10, 2005)

come on guys.....

seriously, Winners is not Value Village or Sears. It could be worse.

Besides they have done a great job at their college park location.


Apple's San Fransicso store is in a touristy area. The Grove in LA is kinda-touristy (not really though).

Anywhere on Yonge Street between Bloor and Queen would be good.


----------



## Biudo (Jun 9, 2005)

CorSter said:


> come on guys.....
> 
> seriously, Winners is not Value Village or Sears. It could be worse.
> 
> ...


Please.....Picture this:

B&O....Gucci...Tiffany....LV....WINNERS!!!! Ouch! There's gonna be a riot in Yorkville!


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

There's a Winners at Markville that looks pretty nice, with hardwood floor around the cashiers and exit.


----------



## CorSter (Feb 10, 2005)

winners can adapt to the location of the store.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

elmer said:


> There's a Winners at Markville that looks pretty nice, with hardwood floor around the cashiers and exit.


agreed. The Winners at Markville is actually really nice. It took over the former upstairs part of Wal-Mart and completely re-did the place...they could definitely make it fit into the neighborhood


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

With regards to the AMC Metropolis complex on the NE corner of Yonge and Dundas where the hall of fame thing is going, Virgin is no longer one of the anchor tenants. (Duh, since they announced today they were pulling out of Canada.) Apparently a bit ago PenEquity, the developer, announced that Future Shop was the replacement anchor tenant. This press release from the beginning of June announces financing and mentions the huge Future Shop. Lack of financing would explain why they stopped construction. Hopefully it will get back underway soon.

The complex would have have room for an Apple Store. Of courrse, the current Future Shop location is also prime real estate, but that would be a couple of years away then.


----------



## nino (May 29, 2005)

The old chapters on bay bloor area would make a great flagship store


----------



## SeanS (Jun 27, 2005)

Was at Yorkdale today. It looks like the store is going to take over the space that was formerly Bata next door. They already have the silver facade over it.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

That's interesting. I think it would make sense, because whenever they are packed to the point where you are brushing shoulders. Well maybe not that packed, but still very crowded nonetheless.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

we need some pics to confirm (I totally believe you, I just won't be able to get down to Yorkdale until Friday (which should be fun...Allen Rd at rush hour on a Friday))

Hopefully, since they are willing to expand a store that's only a few months old - they are willing to build a second store in the T.Dot


----------



## Sloan (Jun 27, 2005)

I was at Yorkdale yesterday and I thought the same thing untill I took a closer look. The new store goign in next door does have simillar looking silver facade but it also has a white square on the facade too which to me would discount it as the apple store expanding. But dont get me wrong Id be glad to be wrong about this and have the sotre expand.


----------

